# Heading out Friday night and Saturday if anyone needs a buddy boat



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

So far the plan is to leave after work and head to the spur for swordfishing, then troll all day and be back Saturday evening. That will change if the Roffs shows better condition by the rigs, but i will be on 69 all day. Let me know your boat name if you would like and we can keep each other safe.

Tight Lines!!!


----------

